# Praise the lord!!!



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Been working on my new 10 acre forested homestead property today and just heard from my realtor that she has shown my current house while I was gone today and can expect a formal offer within 2-3 days cuz the buyers are shopping lenders tomorrow.

As soon as this home sells I will be able to build and move into my cabin on my homestead and live an almost completely self sufficient lifestyle!!!

Thanks to everyone here for the info,experience and knowledge. Looks like my dreams are slowly coming true!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Best wishes!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Wow !! that's great. The best to you !!!


----------

